# An Answering Machine for the Psychiatrically Challenged



## Sparrow (Nov 3, 2008)

This is an old one, but I don't mind posting it because I still see myself in it.


Welcome to the Psychiatric Hotline.

   If you are obsessive-compulsive, please press 1 repeatedly.

   If you are co-dependent, please ask someone to press 2. 

   If you have multiple personalities, please press 3, 4, 5 and 6.

   If you are paranoid-delusional, we know who you are and what you want.
     Just stay on the line until we can trace the call.

   If you are schizophrenic, listen carefully and a little voice will tell you which 
     number to press. 

   If you are manic-depressive, it doesn't matter which number you press.
     No one will answer.


----------



## Mari (Nov 4, 2008)

I like this one.



> I have CDO. It's like OCD, but with the letters in alphabetical order, like they're supposed to be.



I do not know where it is from but I had to put it in quote because of the annoying contractions. :dimples: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2008)

This are great.  I have CDO tendincies too lol

I personally think it is good to see the humor in our quirks.


----------



## amastie (Nov 4, 2008)

Mari said:


> I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know where it is from but I had to put it in quote because of the annoying contractions. :dimples: Mari



:rolling:
Absolutely perfect!
amastie



Sparrow said:


> This is an old one, but I don't mind posting it because I still see myself in it......



It was good to be reminded 
Thanks,
amastie


----------

